# [SOLVED] Help choosing LCD/LED



## awaisagha (Nov 12, 2011)

Hi
i was looking for some information,i tried Google but the information i got was so much confusing.I mean i couldn't really differentiate.

i want to buy a new LCD or LED panel but when i went to ebay,they showed me different things,classified by LCD monitor and panel.

I want to know something,basically what's the difference between DVI port result and HDMI port result (i know about VGA port).
Well i know HDMI can carry both video and audio signals but i am asking about the result,HDMI is better or DVI.

2ndly i wanted to know,which is better in terms of result,LCD or LED.My usage is for home,basically i want to buy a good thing for better movie watching and result etc.

and lastly i want to know,what's the better resolution? 1920*1200 or 1920*1080 and what's the difference between them.
and what's the difference between 2560*1600 and 2560*1440 resolution.
Crossover Black Tune 30x LED IPS 2560x1600 WQHD Monitor DVI D HDMI DP | eBay

Perfect Pixel Crossover 27QW LED IPS 2560x1440 QHD LED Monitor DVI D 27" Slim | eBay


----------



## ebackhus (Apr 21, 2005)

*Re: Help choosing LCD/LED*

HDMI and DVI are virtually identical and support the same features.

LCD and LED both use LCD panels for the picture but LED systems use LED lamps for the backlight as opposed to CCFL lamps. The difference with LED models then turns to HOW they are lit by the LEDs. Some are corner or edge-lit. Mine is like this. Some complain that brightness is not uniform but I can't say that the case. I can say, though, that there is some light bleed at the edges since the LEDs are located there. Moving up the ladder are full LED backlit models that use an array or LEDs behind the LCD. Higher end models also feature local dimming for much higher contrast. The crème de la crème LED full backlit models have colored LEDs that can offer higher color brilliance. By this point you are spending almost as much as the new 4K HDTVs cost.


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

*Re: Help choosing LCD/LED*

You may find this helpful:

All you need to know about Monitor Displays | Tech Support Forum


----------

